# Economic Indicators



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Recently I posted a thread many of you disagree with, about economic collapse. Many think such a collapse comes in the collapse of the dollar. I watch religously for issues that could negatively impact our dollar like BRICS and many others. Here is one though which screams the opposite.
Billionaires are hoarding piles of cash- MSN Money

Why would the elites hoard dollars if it was going to inflate/hyperinflate and become worthless?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Come on...how the hell do you hoard dollars... are they keeping it in a strong box at home or under a mattress... Most dollars are electric...

they sold stocks and have transfered the electrons to the bank.. if the stock market goes under and the dollar is worthless...you can have all the electrons you want.

they are holding because it is safer then stock/bonds/real estate/ government securities. etc.... the fact that they have stopped investing and buying stuff should tell you something also


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, so ask yourself, if its just electrons destined to be worthless why are they "hoarding" them? Just asking? I would say they have stopped buying stuff because 
they view the "stuff" as too expensive and they can get more affordable stuff later after deflation.



Maine-Marine said:


> Come on...how the hell do you hoard dollars... are they keeping it in a strong box at home or under a mattress... Most dollars are electric...
> 
> they sold stocks and have transfered the electrons to the bank.. if the stock market goes under and the dollar is worthless...you can have all the electrons you want.
> 
> they are holding because it is safer then stock/bonds/real estate/ government securities. etc.... the fact that they have stopped investing and buying stuff should tell you something also


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I read into the posted article that they are waiting for the stock market bubble to burst. Then buy when the stocks that are actually worth while are priced cheaper than dirt. That's how you make money. When you buy, not when you sell.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So many have been predicting a fall in the stock market for months the correction is over do. The creation of more and more money helped prod the market higher and higher and many will take their profits. I admit it, I bought some appl stock in January and sold some last month for a nice gain; I have family that can call that market pretty well and I rarely engage in it but on this case they were right again. 10m iphones' sold in the last 3 days - over $7 billion worth in 3 days. Just doesn't look like the sky is falling on people; and sadly when it does they won't be prepared. I just don't think that's happening any time soon.



Camel923 said:


> I read into the posted article that they are waiting for the sock market bubble to burst. Then buy when the socks that are actually worth will are priced cheaper than dirt. That's how you make money. When you buy, not when you sell.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

First I have to apologize for my "how the hell do you hoard dollars" comment... 

As you mentioned above the creation of more and more money...when you create more and more money...you get inflation..

bankers killed themselves after the 1920's market crash (i can never remember if it was 28 or 29) and other rich people... sometimes people - even "smart" rich ones do not see things coming


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They killed themselves for they had no money when their calls came due. There was a grotesque state of deflation.

One thing I've said here and everywhere for years if you plan for hyper inflation and nothing else there is a very good chance you'll end up like a 1920's banker. BTW they didn't print in the 1920's....wonder if they had what would have happened.

http://www.safehaven.com/article/35198/inflation-versus-deflation

PS this even notes the deflationary state of the Great Depression.



Maine-Marine said:


> First I have to apologize for my "how the hell do you hoard dollars" comment...
> 
> As you mentioned above the creation of more and more money...when you create more and more money...you get inflation..
> 
> bankers killed themselves after the 1920's market crash (i can never remember if it was 28 or 29) and other rich people... sometimes people - even "smart" rich ones do not see things coming


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Federal Reserve actually took money (really currency) out of the economy about the time of the start of the Great Depression. Some communities had to make their own money and used it to trade with in the community at a set exchange rate because federal currency was unavailable. 

However at that time federal silver certificates were backed by precious metals. Today Federal Reserve notes do not have any backing. They are just IOU notes


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Recently I posted a thread many of you disagree with, about economic collapse. Many think such a collapse comes in the collapse of the dollar. I watch religously for issues that could negatively impact our dollar like BRICS and many others. Here is one though which screams the opposite.
> Billionaires are hoarding piles of cash- MSN Money
> 
> Why would the elites hoard dollars if it was going to inflate/hyperinflate and become worthless?


Ripon -

I pray you are right. I honestly do. But I see it as a shell game. Investors (even some big fish investors) only look at the number of dollars flowing into and out of their accounts. They fail to take it the next step and look at the buying power of those dollars. My income has been pretty flat since about 2010. I make a decent income. In 2010, we could afford a hell of a lot more luxuries than we can now. Thanks to Obamacare, there are 4 months per year when we struggle like we did when I was just starting out.

I like the way Mrs Inor gauges the economy. She talks about it as the average price for a bag of groceries. Asking her for this post, she says the average price for a bag of groceries is $38. Before 2008, it was less than $20. Given that my income has basically been flat, that means I am making half what I was.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you have the time and tinfoil,these links will provide good reading, there must be at least a little truth in these articles.

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/running_america.htm

The Secret History of America The Greatest Conspiracy On Earth

Secret Societies Index: Hard Truth / Wake Up America

New World Order Index: Hard Truth / Wake Up America

You'll never think the same way again. . . The Revelation


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually I don't really want to be "right" about a deflationary depression like in our history that my parents lived thru, but as a student of that I just have to say I believe today's maligned FED averted the same thing by creating this $5-7 trillion it did. That would be inflationary and account for your bag of groceries, but it would also account for the boost in housing and stocks due to flush amounts of dollars ... The exact opposite of the Great Depression. I think you'd agree I'd rather get a half bag of groceries along with peace, stability, and life as we know it then a deflationary economic collapse?



Inor said:


> Ripon -
> 
> I pray you are right. I honestly do. But I see it as a shell game. Investors (even some big fish investors) only look at the number of dollars flowing into and out of their accounts. They fail to take it the next step and look at the buying power of those dollars. My income has been pretty flat since about 2010. I make a decent income. In 2010, we could afford a hell of a lot more luxuries than we can now. Thanks to Obamacare, there are 4 months per year when we struggle like we did when I was just starting out.
> 
> I like the way Mrs Inor gauges the economy. She talks about it as the average price for a bag of groceries. Asking her for this post, she says the average price for a bag of groceries is $38. Before 2008, it was less than $20. Given that my income has basically been flat, that means I am making half what I was.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope it won't hit for another 20-30 years. By then, I will most likely be gone and it won't affect me and the mrs. I can't plan on this but I also can't live my life like it will happen tomorrow. 

I live my life planning for both as best I can. I will not pretend like it can't happen. That would be suicide.


----------

